# Hi.Can I look for work on Temporary visa Subclass 309?



## vanila house (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi.I stay in Australia for almost 1 and half year now on my temporary visa Subclass309 . Do I be able to looking for a job? Thanks


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

vanila house said:


> Hi.I stay in Australia for almost 1 and half year now on my temporary visa Subclass309 . Do I be able to looking for a job? Thanks


I think you certainly can.
Unless you have some strange restrictions....unlikely.
Why has your partner not helped you with this....?

Have you looked for advice about getting a job?
You will need a Tax File Number so you do not have to pay 50% tax.

Good luck


----------

